# insecure lang sa'kin yung nag-scan



## Jowtiger

Can someone please translate these 2 sentences

 insecure lang sa'kin yung nag-scan

hay naku....panira yang dumi na yan eh.wala naman yan nung  pina-develope ko.yung nag scan ata ang may mali.

My Tagalog is horrible and the only thing I can understand is hay naku which I think is my goodness and that this person is showing their displeasure.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DotterKat

"Insecure" is one of those English words that do not exactly mean the same thing when used in "Taglish".  Whereas in English _insecure _would usually mean unstable, exposed or dangerous, as used in "Taglish" parlance it refers more to _apprehensiveness _or _anxiety._

*Insecure lang sa'kin yung nag-scan*.
The person who did the scan was anxious/apprehensive/ill at ease.
(or more literally: I made the person who made the scan anxious/apprehensive/ill at ease.)

*Hay naku....panira yang dumi na yan eh. Wala naman yan nung   pina-develope ko. Yung nag-scan yata ang may mali.
* 
My goodness.....that blotch/smear (on the picture or whatever image was scanned) ruins the picture/image.  It (the blotch/smear) was not on it when I had it developed. I suspect that it is the fault of the person who did the scan.


----------



## Jowtiger

Thanks alot DotterKat that was a big help

Salamat, magkaroon ng isang  magandang araw!


----------



## redwine

Jowtiger said:


> Can someone please translate these 2 sentences
> 
> insecure lang sa'kin yung nag-scan
> 
> hay naku....panira yang dumi na yan eh.wala naman yan nung pina-develope ko.yung nag scan ata ang may mali.
> 
> My Tagalog is horrible and the only thing I can understand is hay naku which I think is my goodness and that this person is showing their displeasure.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 

_Some _Filipinos use _insecure _when they mean _envious. _ (sheepish)Perhaps the speaker means the one who scanned the picture is _envious_ (of what or whom? of the speaker?) and caused the blotch/smear _(deliberately?)_ on the picture.


----------



## amoy_ube

I agree with all of the above, most common use for insecure though is envious as redwine said.

On the other hand though we don't translate have a nice day like this:



> magkaroon ng isang magandang araw!


 
you could just use magandang umaga


----------

